# Welcome to Patras Carnival 2011 !



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

*Patras Carnival 2011 !*

Friends and carnivalists from all over the world !

Hello from Patras, just a few days before Europe's largest carnival celebration opens its wings for 2011 !

Hello from Patra, hello from Patras Carnival, the Carnival of Youth !

Patras Carnival 2011 :

Opening Ceremony : *Saturday 22 January 2011, at 21:00 - King George Square *
Kids Great Parade : *Sunday 27 February 2011, at 11:00 - through Gounari and Korinthou Avenues*
Saturday Night Parade : *Saturday 5 March 2011, at 18:30 - through Korinthou Avenue*
Patras Carnival Great Parade : *Sunday 6 March 2011, at 14:30 - through Korinthou Avenue*
Closing Ceremony : *Sunday 6 March 2011, at : 21:15 - St. Nicolas Sea Wall*
Prize Awards Ceremony for the best groups : *Monday 7 March 2011, at 18:00*

From the Opening Ceremony and till the end, i will post beautiful photos from this celebration.


Here is some photos from previous years for friends from all over the world :

* *Opening Ceremony photos :*









http://www.patranews.gr/upload/el/news/Photos/DSCF3132.JPG








http://api.ning.com/files/8dd8sh4kx...4lmSaSU2C9fQxMvO3utzMYSdPGI/DSC_1203copy_.jpg


* *Saturday Night Parade photos :*

















_by me_

* *Patras Carnival Great Parade photos :*

































_by me_

* *Closing Ceremony photos :*









http://60dim-patras.ach.sch.gr/karnavali13.jpg








_by me_


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival time again! 

Nice photos btw. Lots of colours and lots of fun!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Patra's carnival is always the best in Greece; very nice photos coudlec


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Carnival time again!
> 
> Nice photos btw. Lots of colours and lots of fun!! :cheers:



:hi:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Patra's carnival is always the best in Greece; very nice photos coudlec



:hi:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! very colourful.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

coudlec said:


> :hi:


Hi 

Hope to see more photos here, if you have them to post of course..


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

aster4000 said:


> wow! very colourful.


:hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@PG: I think the same... it would be nice to see some new photos here


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

*Grand Opening Ceremony for Patras Carnival, under very heavy rain and thousands viewers in King George Square !*

Here are photos from Saturday morning when the city Μayor, Mr. Giannis Dimaras took the Carnival Flag till yesterday night ceremony.


































http://www.skaipatras.gr/skai/news/item/4856









http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/50466








http://panagiotisrigopoulos.gr/images/stories/easygallery/1009/1295731141_dscn3494.jpg








http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/50466








http://panagiotisrigopoulos.gr/images/stories/easygallery/1009/1295731141_dscn3486.jpg
















http://syllektiko-pazari.blogspot.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great event and awesome photos but I need the source of all these photos please!!

Otherwise, this thread will be locked.


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great event and awesome photos but I need the source of all these photos please!!
> 
> Otherwise, this thread will be locked.


kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carnival opening*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380177953/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380777930/in/photostream/


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380177953/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers1:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Α few more photos from the Opening Ceremony :

















































_http://www.skaipatras.gr/skai/news/item/4876_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Updated photos from Patra's Carnival 2011:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5384595818/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5383991203/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5395070773/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsinias/5395070963/in/photostream/


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Updated photos from Patra's Carnival 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Last Wednesday we had in the "air" for the first time, the Patras Carnival Web TV, in which everydody from everywhere can view the latest news, watch live events during the carnival season, watch carnivals previous years and many others.

http://www.carnivalpatras.tv/


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Thank you! Beautiful carnival!


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Cauê said:


> Thank you! Beautiful carnival!


:hi:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

*Patras Carnival 2011 goes at its final straight !*

Yesterday there was the first floats parade, with "leader" the mammoth-sized Patras Carnival 2011 King float.

























http://www.skaipatras.gr/skai/news/item/6081

















http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/56197

























http://www.dete.gr/news.php?article_id=29039


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos; if i find some more photos on flickr, i will post them here


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos; if i find some more photos on flickr, i will post them here


:hi:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Just 3 days before the "grand finale". Patras is a huge carnival party !

Yesterday there was the second Carnival floats parade. Here is some photos from yesterday parade and from other previous events :

























http://www.skaipatras.gr/skai/news/item/6307
































http://panagiotisrigopoulos.gr/index.php?option=com_easygallery&act=categories&cid=1006&Itemid=26

:hi:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Amazing carnival! Welldone Greece!


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> Amazing carnival! Welldone Greece!


:hi:


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

*Patras Carnival 2011 passed to history, after a magnificent three-days celebration in all over the city ! *

Our greatest thanks and congratulations to the 250.000 visitors, who came to Patras the last 3 days !

*Welcome Patras Carnival 2012 !*

Photos from the Night Saturday Parade and the Grand Sunday Parade :

















by me








http://dete.gr/image_article.php?image=20110307_67092.jpg








by me








http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/57398








by me








by me








http://dete.gr/image_article.php?image=20110307_67098.jpg


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.paizotopos.gr/play/newsit/489-photo.html
















































by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Patra's carnival


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos from Patra's carnival


:hi:


----------

